# Godzilla vs. Kong: Trailer zum Monster-Mega-Mashup



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Godzilla vs. Kong: Trailer zum Monster-Mega-Mashup* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Godzilla vs. Kong: Trailer zum Monster-Mega-Mashup*


----------



## Davki90 (27. Januar 2021)

Weiss nicht, der Trailer überzeugt mich nicht so. Es ist sowieso nicht mein Film. habe nur den Kingkong Film von Peter Jackson gesehen, sonst keinen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Januar 2021)

Sieht schonmal gut aus, ein schöner "haudrauf" Film.....wenn es im Film so zur Sache geht wie der Trailer zeigt, und es nicht schon die Höhepunkte des Films in der Zusammenfassung waren....



Davki90 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, der Trailer überzeugt mich nicht so. Es ist sowieso nicht mein Film. habe nur den Kingkong Film von Peter Jackson gesehen, sonst keinen.



Das Problem an Peter Jackson ist, das er maßlos überschätzt wird. Einzig die Herr der Ringe Trilogie war sein Erfolg (und da gab es quasi eine Scriptvorlage: das Buch). Schon beim Hobbit ging es bergab und er hat alten Kaffee neu aufgebrüht.

Was danach kam war nur oje....alles wo er mitgewirkt hat, hat er ordentlich versaut. District9 war auch so ein Rohrkrepierer obwohl die Thematik viel potential hatte....


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2021)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Das Problem an Peter Jackson ist, das er maßlos überschätzt wird. Einzig die Herr der Ringe Trilogie war sein Erfolg (und da gab es quasi eine Scriptvorlage: das Buch). Schon beim Hobbit ging es bergab und er hat alten Kaffee neu aufgebrüht.


Mir gefallen die Filme von Peter Jackson sehr gut.



> District9 war auch so ein Rohrkrepierer obwohl die Thematik viel potential hatte....


Da hat er aber nicht Regie geführt, sondern Neill Blomkamp. Der Film ist gut. Hat auch nicht umsonst gute Kritiken bekommen.

Topic: Den Trailer hatte ich die Tage auch schon in meinen "Daikaiju" Thread gepostet. Und freue mich natürlich auf den Film. Für mich das Film-Highlight 2021.


----------



## Phobos001 (27. Januar 2021)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Sieht schonmal gut aus, ein schöner "haudrauf" Film.....wenn es im Film so zur Sache geht wie der Trailer zeigt, und es nicht schon die Höhepunkte des Films in der Zusammenfassung waren....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peter Jackson hat seine Momente, wie seine Version von "Kong" auch.
Die Dino Verfolgungsjagd durch den Dschungel war peinlich, die Interaktion des Casts mit Kong war es nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Filme von Peter Jackson sehr gut.
> 
> 
> Da hat er aber nicht Regie geführt, sondern Neill Blomkamp. Der Film ist gut. Hat auch nicht umsonst gute Kritiken bekommen.
> ...


Exakt, und Neill Blomkamp hat einen schönen Streifen auf die Beine gestellt, mir hat er richtig gut gefallen.
Ich habe Bock auf den Film, nur macht mir die Regie mit Adam Wingard ein paar Kopfschmerzen.
Sein 2016er Blair Witch war eher meh, von seinem Totalausfall "Death Note" fangen wir gar nicht erst an.
Die Vorfreude ist dadurch ein bisschen gedämpft.
Ich hätte ja durchaus Bock wenn sich ein Cameron mal einem solchen Stoff zu Gemüte führen würde.
Aber der ist ja leider in seinem Lebensprojekt "Avatar 2-X" fest.


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Januar 2021)

Freue mich auf den Film


----------



## Acgira (27. Januar 2021)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja durchaus Bock wenn sich ein Cameron mal einem solchen Stoff zu Gemüte führen würde.
> Aber der ist ja leider in seinem Lebensprojekt "Avatar 2-X" fest.


Avatar 2-? ist irgendwie das Star Citizen der Filmbranche... J. Cameron dürfte sein Avatar-Vorhaben  kürzeres Projekt gesehen haben, die Jahre die er nun da hineingesteckt hat, könnten ihn einiges an Schöpferischer Kraft gekostet haben und der jüngste ist er auch nicht mehr. 

Sein Arbeitstempo könnte demnach grundsätzlich abgenommen haben...

Dem naiven Godzilla vs Kong Franchise fehlt es aber ohnehin an Sinnhaftigkeit an jeder Stelle, ich denk nicht, dass sich Cameron sich je groß dafür begeistern könnte.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2021)

Acgira schrieb:


> Dem naiven Godzilla vs Kong Franchise fehlt es aber ohnehin an Sinnhaftigkeit an jeder Stelle, ich denk nicht, dass sich Cameron sich je groß dafür begeistern könnte.


Naja, Sinnhaftigkeit. Was soll man bei so einen Filmgenre denn an tieferen Sinn erwarten?
Außerdem ist Avatar auch nicht gerade tiefsinnig. Eine Indianer-Story ins SciFi-Setting übertragen.
Lebt in erster Linie auch nur von der Optik.


----------



## projectneo (27. Januar 2021)

Mir haben die beiden neuen Godzilla Filme gefallen. Der neue Kong Film mar müll und auch das Peter Jackson Zeug fand ich nicht besonders. Was ich jetzt von dem Film halten soll weiß ich auch nicht, zumal einige CGI Effekte (Kong in Ketten und der Hintergrund) schon sehr simpel aussahen, fast schon wie eine TV Produktion. Kommt der nicht auch direkt ins Streaming?


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2021)

BÄM, BÄM, BÄM? Lasst es krachen ihr beiden, ich bin dabei...

Gruß


----------



## latinoramon (27. Januar 2021)

geilo  
Da bin ich gespannt. Werde ihn auf jeden anschauen


----------



## floschuller (27. Januar 2021)

projectneo schrieb:


> Mir haben die beiden neuen Godzilla Filme gefallen. Der neue Kong Film mar müll und auch das Peter Jackson Zeug fand ich nicht besonders. Was ich jetzt von dem Film halten soll weiß ich auch nicht, zumal einige CGI Effekte (Kong in Ketten und der Hintergrund) schon sehr simpel aussahen, fast schon wie eine TV Produktion. Kommt der nicht auch direkt ins Streaming?


Das ist etwas komplizierter. Also der Film kommt Ende März in Amerika ins Kino aber gleichzeitig auf HBO Max (Streamingplattform von Warner). In Deutschland ist HBO Max nicht verfügbar und kommt Ende Mai (Stand jetzt) in die deutschen Kinos. Ich finde es schade, dass der Film gleichzeitig auf HBO Max und ins Kino kommt, aber ich verstehe Warner, die mit TENET keinen Gewinn gemacht haben. Ich glaube aber, dass es für die deutschen Kinos aktuell die beste Chance ist, weil HBO Max nicht in DE verfügbar ist. Bei uns ist es also ein reiner Kinostart und das quasi sofort, wenn die Kinos wieder öffnen dürfen.


----------



## bootzeit (27. Januar 2021)

floschuller schrieb:


> Das ist etwas komplizierter. Also der Film kommt Ende März in Amerika ins Kino aber gleichzeitig auf HBO Max (Streamingplattform von Warner). In Deutschland ist HBO Max nicht verfügbar und kommt Ende Mai (Stand jetzt) in die deutschen Kinos. Ich finde es schade, dass der Film gleichzeitig auf HBO Max und ins Kino kommt, aber ich verstehe Warner, die mit TENET keinen Gewinn gemacht haben. Ich glaube aber, dass es für die deutschen Kinos aktuell die beste Chance ist, weil HBO Max nicht in DE verfügbar ist. Bei uns ist es also ein reiner Kinostart und das quasi sofort, wenn die Kinos wieder öffnen dürfen.


Es besteht doch noch die Möglichkeit für Warner es weiter zu lizensieren z.B an netflix oder nicht ?


----------



## ZeXes (27. Januar 2021)

Ganz ehrlich? Das letzte Jahr war so deprimierend mit dem ganzen Corona Mist und die ganzen Folgen dieser Krise.

Da braucht man auch mal einfach mal  2 Stunden zum Kopf ausschalten, zwei Monster und ein Riesenroboter sich die Fressen einschlagen zu sehen und Adrenalin etwas zu pumpen.

Habe mega Bock auf den Film. Hoffentlich machen Ende März wieder die Kinos auf. So ein Film MUSS man im Kino schauen. Blockbuster-Kino aller erster Güte.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2021)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Habe mega Bock auf den Film. Hoffentlich machen Ende März wieder die Kinos auf. So ein Film MUSS man im Kino schauen. Blockbuster-Kino aller erster Güte.


Definitiv! Ich hoffe mal das unser kleines Kino wieder aufmacht.


----------

